# Unicoi 2015



## trad bow (Aug 10, 2015)

I was contacted by DNR today wishing to have TBG help out at the Outdoor Adventure Day again this year. It will be held on Sept 26. I will post details as soon as they are forward to me from DNR. We will be hosting the archery venue again. 
Thanks Jeff


----------



## Dennis (Aug 10, 2015)

Fun Times !!!


----------



## mudcreek (Aug 14, 2015)

I plan to be there. Pm to you Jeff.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 15, 2015)

got no PM


----------



## Dennis (Aug 15, 2015)

Folks we need all the volunteers we can get that day there will be several hundred people mostly kids that want to shoot a bow. It is a very cool event with all the things that the kids get to do.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 15, 2015)

I plan to go early morning from Coopers Creek.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 27, 2015)

TTT. Just keeping it fresh in your minds.
Jeff


----------



## Dennis (Aug 29, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## Dennis (Sep 16, 2015)

Getting this back up to the top because it is a great event and a very  rewarding
Day for all


----------



## trad bow (Sep 17, 2015)

I will start compiling a list of volunteers in the next day or two. Hoping I can physically make it this year. Headed to back surgeon today to see if I can somehow not have back surgery.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 19, 2015)

List of volunteers so far. We appreciate the help and need all the volunteers we can get. Start set up at nine and should finish up by three or four in the afternoon. Lunch will be provided. Thanks
Jeff Roberts
Jonathon Brady
Melissa Brady
Jim Rodgers
Dennis Rice
Todd Cook
Mud Creek (Wayne Allen)
Jeff Hampton
Tomi Varnell
Beecher Duval
Tony Smith
Shelia Bradley
Allen Rosen
Mike Mathis


----------



## Dennis (Sep 19, 2015)

We need more help folks


----------



## Dennis (Sep 20, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 21, 2015)

trad bow said:


> List of volunteers so far. We appreciate the help and need all the volunteers we can get. Start set up at nine and should finish up by three or four in the afternoon. Lunch will be provided. Thanks
> Jeff Roberts
> Jonathon Brady
> Jim Rodgers
> ...


: Wayne Allen

add;
Jeff and Tomi
Beecher Duvall


----------



## Dennis (Sep 21, 2015)

Add Shelia Bradly  just in case she can come


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 21, 2015)

We still need more help folks....I know hunting season just got started, it's just one day to ask of you. It is rewarding and the best day you could spend with lots and lots of kids! Hope you can make it!


----------



## bradyxps (Sep 21, 2015)

My wife has offered to go with me and help out with what she can if you want to add her name, Melissa Brady


----------



## trad bow (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who has volunteered so far. We need a few more folks.
Jeff


----------



## mudcreek (Sep 22, 2015)

Any details yet?  Wayne


----------



## trad bow (Sep 22, 2015)

We set up around nine. The event goes from 10 am to 3 pm. We set up around ten targets with six arrows at each target station. We have a range captain overseeing everything. It gets very busy very quick. With several hundred shooters coming thru on average every year. There will be signs directing you from Helen to Unicoi St Park. Lunch will be provided.
Jeff


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 25, 2015)

calling for rain some...bring your rain gear and muck boots...them kids won't care if they get wet! lol see ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## bamabird (Sep 29, 2015)

Sparse turnout due to Ga game and rainy weather,but thanks to all volunteers.We have three more events at Rock Ranch for anyone interested in helping out - Oct 3rd,Oct 24th and Nov 7th.RR almost always has a very good turnout.Call for info 770-468-5974 (fishunter - Tony Smith)


----------

